# any in terest in a forum "scottish"open?



## bigbiffa (Feb 8, 2010)

maybe in summer time? open to all nationalities of course! of course we can make it as central as possible, just wondering if anyone would be up 4 it, plus suggest some courses, maybe even see if we can get a deal up at st andrews(any course).


----------



## DelB (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd be up for that.

We have had a few Scottish meets already and of course there's the upcoming Castle Stuart event to look forward to as well.


----------



## brendy (Feb 8, 2010)

Get your name down for Nairn on the Sunday of the Castle Stuart weekend, I think there may be the odd place, you will get more folks going to it than trying to organise another one I reckon.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 8, 2010)

when is that dates plz? ill let this run for a bit, if not enuff interest, wont bother


----------



## brendy (Feb 8, 2010)

23,24 and 25th April.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 8, 2010)

i was thinking more july/august......see how it goes


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 8, 2010)

Just for info, Nairn is full anyway I'm afraid, Brendy. Atticus got the last of the 48 spots a while back.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2010)

There will be more Scottish meets biffa. Last year Stevek1969 organised a great day out at Muckhart, that was a great day and superb course. Apart from no catering afterwards! DOH!!!

Something in the Perthshire area in July/August/September I'm more than interested in.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 9, 2010)

Put me down for that mate ,am sure we'll have another one after Castle Stuart.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 9, 2010)

great day out at Muckhart, that was a great day and superb course. Apart from no catering afterwards! DOH!!!
		
Click to expand...

I had a lovely twix and bag of crisps...

Count me in as a probally def for something in the summer. Im sure they will be a few other games in Scotland arranged throughout the year. I for one will be having a few "friends" at my course for a game.


----------



## algar5 (Feb 10, 2010)

Count me in as well.


----------



## berrymoss (Feb 10, 2010)

Count me in too. Sounds good.


----------



## Steviebhoy (Feb 10, 2010)

Count me in as well


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2010)

Count me in.

How about Blairgowrie in Pertshire, or even the Jubilee or New at St Andrews.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd be up for that if the dates fit in with time off work.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 10, 2010)

Id be up for it depending on what date is decided.


----------



## SharkAttack (Feb 10, 2010)

I've cleaned my clubs already and can't wait.

Shark


----------



## DMC (Feb 10, 2010)

Count me in for that as well.


----------



## DelB (Feb 10, 2010)

OK, BigBiffa, that's potentially 14 interested parties so far. How about we try to drill down on a date and venue?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2010)

How about Alyth? Never played it but heard decent things about it, central location.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 10, 2010)

Can we make it during school holidays!


----------



## Iaing (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd be up for it depending on the date.

My initial thought was Auchterarder.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 10, 2010)

How about Alyth? Never played it but heard decent things about it, central location.
		
Click to expand...

Alyth's a cracking track but a bit out of the road for you guys to get to ,its 12 miles from my house but 30 minutes to get there.
Auchterarder is a nice track and easy for everyone to get to as well,its right of the motorway.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 10, 2010)

Instead of an inland course what about a cheeky links course ?, i'm sure we could pick one


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 10, 2010)

How about Ayrshire links. Some cracking courses.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 10, 2010)

all good stuff guys, some suggestions for the courses then.


----------



## DelB (Feb 10, 2010)

How about Ayrshire links.
		
Click to expand...

Not exactly 'central' though, is it??


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 10, 2010)

How about Ayrshire links. Some cracking courses.
		
Click to expand...

Also got Glasgow and Prestwick airport and Troon ferry port for any "foreigners" who fancy travelling.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 10, 2010)

How about Ayrshire links.
		
Click to expand...

Not exactly 'central' though, is it??  

Click to expand...

No, but for a student living on the west coast its great!


----------



## DelB (Feb 10, 2010)

How about Ayrshire links.
		
Click to expand...

Not exactly 'central' though, is it??  

Click to expand...

No, but for a student living on the west coast its great! 

Click to expand...

Oh well, as long as you're ok then!!!   

I like the sound of somewhere in Perthshire, but will go pretty much anywhere within sensible travelling distance.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah,i like the idea of perthshire/central. one i do like is pitlochry,but hey thats just an idea!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2010)

Pitlochry is nice, but its over priced and short, Auchterarder is always busy.

Glen Isla
Murrayshall
Muckhart (again)
Crief
Taymouth Castle


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 10, 2010)

murrayshall always seems to get a nice write up,never played it


----------



## madandra (Feb 11, 2010)

We had our first jocks wayhay at the Rosemount and it was superb .... what do you think about there?


I just love Letham Grange and would go back there anytime.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 11, 2010)

We had our first jocks wayhay at the Rosemount and it was superb ....
		
Click to expand...

Erm...didn't you win there, Andy, with some ludicrous bandit's score? Coincidence? 

I'd be worried to go back to Letham Grange again. We couldn't beat the weather last time. It was perfecto.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Feb 11, 2010)

Letham grange is too dangerous. It's a death trap!
I was lucky to come out alive.
 Anywhere else is fine by me though.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 11, 2010)

Crawford , Glen Isla is a dump , Murrayshall is a mountain goat course and some stupid holes on it , Crieff and Taymouth are nice tracks , Muckhart cracking would have liked to play the newer 9 as it's longer and in just good nick. I know it's close to me but what about Downfield is superb and it's an open qualifier and just of the main road , just a thought      ,but don't mind where we play.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2010)

I know it's close to me but what about Downfield is superb and it's an open qualifier and just of the main road , just a thought
		
Click to expand...

Downfield is superb. Played it a few times. Tough as old boots off the back tees. Crawford won't find that  *too* short!


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 11, 2010)

downfield winning so far!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 11, 2010)

Actually Smiffy it becomes easier of the back pegs as the long par 4s become par 5s have played loads of times of them and love the course, would join but winter golf is a no no and it's expensive to join as well as the fees


----------



## thecraw (Feb 11, 2010)

Auchterarder is Â£3o, Mon-Thurs, which is good value.

Downfield is Â£55, which is steep when you add in traveling, food drink etc.

Crieff, Â£33.

Blairgowrie Landsdowne Â£50, Rosemount, Â£70 (TOO RICH FOR ME!)

Pitlochry Â£30

Alyth Â£30

For me I would prefer something like Auchterarder, Crieff, Alyth or Pitlochry. Â£30-Â£40 max as by the time you add in diesel, food, a round of drinks etc it fairly adds up!

I've got two weans you know!


----------



## DelB (Feb 11, 2010)

All very valid points, Crawford.

Are we talking about a weekend round or a midweek round? For the record, I can do either.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 11, 2010)

Midweek at Muckhart worked well as we had the course to ourselves!

I'm easy however Midweek is probably easier for me to get time off work if I'm not already off! I can see a vote comming!


----------



## DelB (Feb 11, 2010)

My thinking exactly - cheaper through the week and much quieter on the course too.


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi all
What about Piperdam, just outside Perth and Dundee.
Depending on the dates Im up for a meet.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 11, 2010)

One word for that place "DUMP" would play there if I was paid , honestly, the first 9 you climb away up then come back down and play round the loch, granted the 10 th is a good hole , IMO . We good pick a better course than that. Remember we got Muckhart for Â£10 so a mention of GM might get a deal, if ok with MikeH.


----------



## DelB (Feb 11, 2010)

Remember we got Muckhart for Â£10 so a mention of GM might get a deal, if ok with MikeH.
		
Click to expand...

Was rather hoping that we could count on your superb negotiating skills, Steve!


----------



## Steviebhoy (Feb 11, 2010)

Well Iâ€™ll be up for any time to play and anywhere!

Not really played that many courses so donâ€™t know whatâ€™s good and whatâ€™s bad so willing to go with the majority.

Would be my first GM golf day out so looking forward to meeting and putting faces to names and getting to know some of you better

Mate of mine who not on the forum is interested in this would it be ok to include him in this?


----------



## IM01 (Feb 11, 2010)

I will register an interest,have a few days away in Portugal so will wait and see where and when 1st.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 11, 2010)

I would too be interested as long as it wasn't clashing dates wise or at a course that 'wasn't very good'.


----------



## Screwback (Feb 11, 2010)

I would like to add my name to the ever growing list if possible.


----------



## StuartD (Feb 11, 2010)

Better late than never.

Count me in


----------



## Toad (Feb 11, 2010)

I would be up for it, would recommend Aylth played it many times and it is a cracking course.

Auchterarder is short but is a nice layout with good views.

Downfield is quality would play it any day.

Crieff is ok but wide open.

but happy to play anywhere and have no problem with dates.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 11, 2010)

muckhart looking favourite!


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 11, 2010)

what im thinking is a 36 hole stableford contest.....opinions?


----------



## birdieman (Feb 11, 2010)

Downfield sounds ok for a lonely northener like me, could get there in an hour and a half. Just google mapped it, looks good, must've driven past it dozens of times but never seen it.

Blairgowrie even better, can get there in an hour (with a tailwind) - could tackle the other course this time, Lansdowne I think its called, in its summer finery this time!


----------



## Toad (Feb 11, 2010)

Stuart,

great idea Landsdowne is a tougher test than the Rosemount and I'm pretty sure I could get us a good deal again depending on the numbers.


----------



## centuryg5 (Feb 11, 2010)

I will express an interest.dependant on dates,will take a few days hols and come savour a bit of Scottish hospitality.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 11, 2010)

A wee bit further North, totally forgot about the wonderful course that is Edzell.

The pro there is excellent, very friendly, might even be a package price is we negotiated!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 11, 2010)

Edzells  a great course, yes its further north but worth the drive for most guys, nice clubhouse as well , well worth a visit.
Are we going for a weekend day or during the week?
Its hard to choose are we having a vote or is Bigbiffa picking, alot of interest shown which is good, what about Fife some cracking courses there.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 11, 2010)

lol,fife suits me as thats where i live, listen im happy to go with the majority. maybe we can whittle it down to 5 possibilities, take a vote, then bobs yer uncle!


----------



## DCB (Feb 12, 2010)

I may well be up for another outing depending on likely dates. Landsdowne would get my vote late summer, it should be in great nick then.

Anything linksy would also be good at that time of year.

Just about two years ago since we had the first meet at Rosemount.....how time flies  

big biffa,  18 holes enough as these things dont move fast on the course ! 36 would be a long day


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 12, 2010)

31 courses in Tayside,
My 5 would be
Downfield Golf Club
Tayside	70/70	6247	 

Edzell Golf Club
Tayside	71/69	6042	 

Alyth Golf Club
Tayside	70/70	5990

Dunkeld & Birnam Golf Club
Tayside	69/66	5249

Carnoustie Golf Club
Tayside	69/71	6243

just need to sort out dates


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2010)

Toad, can you get a price for Landsdowne please?

If its still Â£50 then I'm more than likely gonna have to bail out sadly. With loads of competitions this year and the GM Machrihanish + GM Castle Stuart weekend. Add in that the county is also back down at Machrihanish this year, and the county handicap at Machrihanish Dunes, I am already using more than my fair share of golfing days without adding another Â£80-Â£100 day out!

DIVORCE sounds great in theory but I'd miss the kids!!!


----------



## Dodger (Feb 12, 2010)

Edzell would be nice,heard great things of it.Played Downfield and Lansdowne and would go back without a doubt especaially Downfield.

Any chance you can get us on the new one at Gleneagles if it is open by summer Toad....tell them we will put in a fantastic review for GM to cover as long as they let us on for under Â£40...I am sure the fella that is building it will be crying out for the cash/publicity!!


----------



## madandra (Feb 12, 2010)

We got the Rosemount for Â£25-30 and that included bacon butties and dinner afterwards.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, however that was a winter rate, not the height of summer in the tourist/visiting parties free for all season.


----------



## Toad (Feb 12, 2010)

I will speak to Blairgowrie tomorrow and see if we can get a good deal.

Alan re the new course next to Gleneagles we have no chance of getting on as it is only for the guests of some sheikh.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 12, 2010)

And there was me thinking auld Sheikh McMahamod would be needing our cash due to him being down to his last few pence.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2010)

I will speak to Blairgowrie tomorrow and see if we can get a good deal.

Alan re the new course next to Gleneagles we have no chance of getting on as it is only for the guests of some sheikh.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. We have a case for racial discrimination! I've got your back Dodger!!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 12, 2010)

Any ideas for dates?  Will have to wait and see if I can make it. Also distance to travel will be an issue unless I make an overnighter of it and get 2 games in.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 12, 2010)

guys, i just played a cracking course today that has something for everyone. drumoig in north fife, has a few long par fives, a few short par 4's, water comes into play on 10,11,12 it has a driving range for warm up,and buggies etc. although i played rubbish, i enjoyed the course,and im sure we would be able to get some kind of deal from them....opinions please?


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 12, 2010)

i reckon end of august for dates...what you think chaps?


----------



## DelB (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep, tail-end of August makes sense. School holidays are over with by then etc....


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 12, 2010)

End of August suits ,if Toad can get a deal for Blairgowrie then that would be my choice.
Drumoig has some nice holes granted but its " the clubhouse" that lets it down.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, end of August sounds good for me.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 13, 2010)

Will it be midweek or weekend?If its midweek after the schools go back then I afraid I wont be able to make it, as I will hopefully be teaching by then. 

Maybe just have to organise something on the west coast a bit earlier in the year. Watch this space.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 13, 2010)

Is this a Scottish Open in the sense it is going to be held in Scotland and/or you have to be Scottish to play in it or can anyone play?


----------



## Toad (Feb 13, 2010)

Guys,
I spoke to secretary at Blairgowrie today and have a price for Landsdowne Â£35 with bacon roll for midweek and Â£45 weekend depending on numbers.

He said he would look at the figures again if we have over 20 bodies.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 13, 2010)

Landsdowne midweek is braw by me!

I'm sure there will be over 20!

Well done Toadster!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 13, 2010)

If its midweek before the schools go back Im in.....


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Feb 13, 2010)

Landsdowne's fine by me, anytime. Had a bad day last time I played it so I'd like to go back and try and do it justice.
  If this is an Open, will we be playing old school strokeplay format?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2010)

I think if you are a member of an SGU afft club you can get on the Dukes at St Andrews for Â£40 i think.


----------



## Andy (Feb 14, 2010)

Landsdowne sounds good also. What about Ladybank as an option?

Andy


----------



## inthecup (Feb 14, 2010)

Put me down as a reserve. I would love to play but got my first wean due in June so might need special permission to get a day out.

Just to throw another one in the hat, what about the Carrick at Loch Lomond?


----------



## Andy (Feb 14, 2010)

Carrick ain't great m8. Plus it's not too central for most.

Andy


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 15, 2010)

held in scotland,open to all!


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 15, 2010)

ok guys, id forgotten ladybank, what a great idea! and what dates do the schools go back so we can accomodate all?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2010)

Can we just settle on a course????

Thought Blairgowrie Landsdowne was settled on after Toad got a decent price.

How about we put up a vote!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 15, 2010)

If you want a good James Braid Links,
I vote for this


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 15, 2010)

ok guys, id forgotten ladybank, what a great idea! and what dates do the schools go back so we can accomodate all?
		
Click to expand...

Back 16th Aug


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 15, 2010)

Can we just settle on a course????

Thought Blairgowrie Landsdowne was settled on after Toad got a decent price.

How about we put up a vote!
		
Click to expand...

craw, ive been away for a few days, and had no idea that you lot had settled on a course for MY idea,lol.
If you want to have a vote lets do it....... give me 5 options and ill stick up  a poll...ladybank is no1


----------



## DCB (Feb 15, 2010)

So, assuming that the event is held on a golf course somewhere in Scotland, before the start of Autumn, and making use of midweek rates, howzabout a Friday for the event ?  

Gives a bit of recovery time before going back to work ( assuming mon-fri working week   )


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 15, 2010)

Friday's a good idea Dave , 6th,13th,20th or 27th thats the fridays in August ,anyone any preferences ?.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 16, 2010)

i like the friday idea!


----------



## Redfive (Mar 11, 2010)

Central location, easy access, great track, Stirling Golf Club.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 11, 2010)

Central location, easy access, great track, Stirling Golf Club.
		
Click to expand...

The course has been picked . Check out this thread...
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/200667/page/0/fpart/1/vc/1

Welcome by the way


----------

